# Open Yorkshire Classic... 10th Oct 2010



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Just got details through today.

10th October, Castleford Civic Centre. Registration 1100, show start 1200.

Guest star, Dave Titterton.

Anyone going ?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm... thats a double booked date as the ukbff Britain finals fall on that weekend. Would have been nice to go as I know the organiser well.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

y wud they double book a show with the biggest event of the year!?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

ukbff brit being the biggest event of the year is very debatable....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> ukbff brit being the biggest event of the year is very debatable....


Indeed......personelly i would say the NABBA Universe is


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ok sorry, but it is nonetheless a big event....u kno wat i was getting at


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea we know but like to play with you mate.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

XJPX said:


> y wud they double book a show with the biggest event of the year!?


I'm guessing because not everyone has any interest / has qualified / can afford / can make Nottingham :confused1: Not like every single bber up and down the UK will make a pilgrimage, and there won't be any left to enter/watch this show :lol:

In 2007 the UKBFF Scottish was double booked with the NABBA Brits; was still super busy, as was the Brits I am guessing.

Plenty dirty roiding lazy DNP abusing cvnts to go around :lol:


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

jonti1leg said:


> Just got details through today.
> 
> 10th October, Castleford Civic Centre. Registration 1100, show start 1200.
> 
> ...


Heard Dave tore his bicep badly any truth in the rumour..??


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Heat01 said:


> Heard Dave tore his bicep badly any truth in the rumour..??


yeh ..i heard that too...pushing his little girl on the swings...maybe wasnt as bad as orignally thought,,,don't know for sure...i was going on what poster said, but of course, they could have been printed ages ago...time will tell


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Heat01 said:


> Heard Dave tore his bicep badly any truth in the rumour..??


Hes made a great recovery, looking awsome actually. Il be at the show to get some wicked pics, not plugging my site but theres pics of dave 2 weeks ago training with gary lister.

Lee


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

www.photo-flex.co.uk


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

lee, good pics but wheres the ones of dave t with gary? can only find the russ freakley pics..

steve


----------



## the mrs (May 3, 2010)

yes im going im thinking of doing first timers. but its the uk show im training for 23 october. ive had to lose alot of weight. i lost 4 and a half stone so far in 4 months so prob wont be as tight as i would like this year. but i hope to be next year. hope to get more off for the uk. as i cant do first timers if i do this one so think ill try novie in that one. i also spoken to you at a few shows this year.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> lee, good pics but wheres the ones of dave t with gary? can only find the russ freakley pics..
> 
> steve


Hi steve, there on the site if you go to gym reviews and click on pictures under listers gym, did you see the pics of you from the show at birmingham, on my site under shows , cheers.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

I did forget to post them to the site, wont lie lol


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

lee, theres a couple of good pics of me on your site from the england...nice one mate thanx..and cheers for the kind words on your site too

steve


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Any pics from the show. Cheers.


----------



## mark wood (Oct 20, 2010)

how many of you doing nabba uk 23/10/10 thinking of doing frist timers


----------



## mark wood (Oct 20, 2010)

jasonbarnett said:


> Any pics from the show. Cheers.


no do you have any jason i came 6th you winning of course came in to light ate fish and chips twice pack of snickers woke up next day much better and dead on 70kg's could'nt believe it, well it was my frist show lear'nt a lot that day thinking of doing bnbf next year want to do the nabba on the 23/10/10 but feel far to small only wieghing 72kgs what shows are you doing next year many thanks mark wood


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Hopefully off next year. NPA Britain this Sunday then Worlds I hope after that in November


----------

